# I am looking for a green powder without wheat grass...any suggestions?



## robynholly (Aug 24, 2008)

any green powder for making green drinks out there without wheat grass?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Theres green chili powder... or wasabi powder...


----------



## Koifish (Apr 21, 2008)

I was thinking about trying chorella powder, as I can't have gluten....

http://www.iherb.com/Chlorella?rcode=RAK418

Some seem to have other grasses in them, so I read all labels, of course.

Hope that's helpful!


----------



## robynholly (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks...it is also for my child so I am not sure how the hot and spicy greens would work. Is there anything with barley greens out there?


----------

